
James Watson, “father of DNA” still believes in link between race, intelligence - bredren
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2019/01/14/father-dna-says-he-still-believes-link-between-race-intelligence-his-lab-just-stripped-him-his-titles/
======
nabla9
His racist, sexist and homophobic statements are reflection of what UK and
most of the west was back in the day. He is outlier now, but he was once
mainstream.

Going after old bigots from bigoted era seems like counterproductive. Best
strategy would be just ignore him.

~~~
sbinthree
The science is not uncertain. And these views are still mainstream, perhaps
more so.

